# root for cspire samsung showcase SCH-I500 (2.3.6)



## efree777 (Jun 2, 2012)

Over the past few days I upgraded my firmware to the newly released 2.3.6 for my showcase (SCH-I500) from Cspire. Prior to this update, I had used this link (http://rootzwiki.com...t-235-showcase/) to root my 2.3.5 firmware. After the update, I noticed that I lost root.

Does anyone know if these same instructions will work to root 2.3.6? If not, could someone provide a step by step guide?


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't not read that thread but all gb roms root the same way


----------



## efree777 (Jun 2, 2012)

You were right daheazle...I followed the steps from the thread I posted and it rooted my phone again. Of course I intentionally left out updating of the kernel this time.


----------

